# Krieg der Verzweiflung



## betlor5 (2. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

*Für was suchen wir Leute?*

*3d Moddells*
*Texturen*
*Animationen*
*Sound*
*Coder*
*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

*Was für ein Spiel ist das?*

Krieg der Verzweiflung soll ein 3d endzeit, echtzeit Strategiespiel werden. Es soll komplett in Java programmiert werden. Momentan ist das Spiel noch in der Entstehungsphase.

*Unser Vorhaben:*

Die Programiergruppe besteht mitlwerweile erst aus 3 Personen: 2. Coder und 1 für hp und Administration der Seite.

In bezug auf die Verwendete 3d Engine soll jME verwendet werden. Diese bietet die optimalste Ausnutzung für Java und kann auch durch open Code verändert werden.

Im weiteren soll das Spiel sowohl Dirketverbindung, Lan und Server-Client verbindungen unterstützen.

Eine Homepage ist im Moment noch in der Programmierung und wird so bald wie möglich gepostet.

*verkürtze Geschichte des Spiels:*

Das Strategiespiel hat die biblische Apokalypse als Ausgangspunkt. Es haben sich 2 Parteien gebildet: Die relgiösen fanatiker DHA und die atheistisch, technischhochgerüste TDA. Die beiden Armeen bekämpfen sich gegenseitig um die Weltherschaft. Der Gewinner der schlacht wird dann der Herrschar der Welt sein und kann somit über das weitere Schicksal der Menschheit bestimmen.


*zukünftige Einnahmen:*

Das Projekt ist als ein nicht kommerzielles Projekt. Das Spiel soll jedem kostenlos zur verfügung stehen. Zukünftige Einnahmen werden sich daher nur aus überschüssen von der Werbung ergeben. Diese ist jedoch in erster Linie für die Deckung der Serverkosten gedacht.

*Interesse und Anmeldung*

Habt ihr Lust, Zeit und Interesse an dem Projekt mit zuarbeiten?

Email: betlor5@freenet.de
schreibt in den Betreff: Bewerbung für Krieg der Verzweiflung

oder icq: 221-366-772
auch hier erwähnt in der request Nachricht: Bewerbung für Krieg der Verzweiflung

Dieses soll verhindern das Interessierte nicht direkt in dem Spam oder auf meiner Igno landen

Man sieht sich dann bald bei dem Projekt.

(MFG)
betlor5


----------



## Gast (2. Jun 2007)

Das gehört doch in Aufgaben und gesuche???


----------



## Gast (2. Jun 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal was zu deinem/eurem Background schreiben!? Denn so klingt das für mich sehr nach ambitionierter Totgeburt.


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Jun 2007)

Konzept bzw. Kurzkonzept?


----------



## Xams (4. Jun 2007)

Die SPielidee klingt5 zwar ganz interessant sone Art Comander&Conquer, aber ich finde solche spiele gibt es reichlich (Age of Empire, C&C, Medieval, Anno...) Da würde ich mir was anderes überlegen, um wirklich einige 100 Onlinespieler zu bekommen.
Desweiteren würde ich jPCT verwenden, da diese leichter zu erlernen ist und ,wie ich finde, genauso leistungsfähig ist, wie jME (Da ich nicht denke, dass ihr für Handies programmiert, meint ihr wahrscheinlich jmonkeyengine ;-))  Für ein paar Modells oder Animationen wäre ich aber durchaus bereit.
MFG


----------



## zerni (4. Jun 2007)

hmm wäre grundsätzlich dabei, wenn das Prjekt nicht nah nem Monat tot ist!

@jPCT hast du mal ein Benchmark, der ein vergleich zwischen jpct & jme zieht?

sonst finde ich jme eigentlich etwas besser, weil ich der Funktionsumfang größer ist und ich dort schon eingearbeitet bin


----------



## Xams (4. Jun 2007)

Ne hab ich nicht, aber wenn die Programmierer jME schon können sollten sie das wohl auch nehmen...
also Funktionen hat jPCT auch einige mir hat bis jetzt nichts gefehlt, aber ist vielleicht auch ansichtssache.
Das schwierigste an solchen Projekten ist eigentlich nicht der Code sondern die MOdells
MFG


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Jun 2007)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das schwierigste an solchen Projekten ist eigentlich nicht der Code sondern die MOdells


Aber nur dann, wenn der Programmierer die Modelle macht und Modeller programmiert... :wink: 
Das schwierigste ist, die Projekte komplett durchzuziehen und nicht nach einer Website (wieso baut man die eigentlich vorher...leuchtet mir nicht ein) und ein paar halbgaren Konzeptzeichnungen oder -texten das Handtuch zu werfen. Das Problem sind meistens die beteiligten Menschen, nicht die Technik.


----------



## zerni (4. Jun 2007)

wo ist das Problem die Models zu laden?

animationen sind vllt etwas ätzend, aber es gibt einige gute Tutorials für wc3 z.B. .

btw. was ich mal sehr lustig finden würde, wenn es soetwas wie WOW als echtzeitstrategiespiel gäbe. So das eine Schlacht nicht nach einer Karte endet, sondern die Parteien global kämpfen und dabei ist eine Map/Schlacht nur ein Teilstück.


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Jun 2007)

zerni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo ist das Problem die Models zu laden?


Nicht laden...bauen!


----------



## Xams (7. Jun 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java-Freak hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab ich ne andere Meinung. Ich denke mit zwei Programmierern und einer guten Engine (egal ob jME oder jPCT) dürfte der Code zu schaffen sein. Nur schwierig ist es graphisch gute Modells zu erstellen. Für ein solches Spiel bräuchte man Panzer animierte Soldaten, Pflanzen, Türme, Häuser, ... und das wird wohl das zeit- und arbeitsaufwändigste am ganzen Projekt. Kaufen wird auch schwer da die meisten im Internet erhältlichen Modells zu gut, d.h. zu aufwändig sind.


----------



## zerni (7. Jun 2007)

nee pflanzen + Terrain sind schnell gemacht für ein Stragtegiespiel

www.turbosquid.com <- ganz gut für models


----------



## Xams (10. Jun 2007)

zerni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nee pflanzen + Terrain sind schnell gemacht für ein Stragtegiespiel
> 
> www.turbosquid.com <- ganz gut für models


Die Seite ist nicht schlecht, danke hab sowas schon gesucht :wink: , aber es müssen dennoch viele Modelle selbst gemacht werden.Gut, Terrain ist vielleicht schnell gemacht, aber man muss viele Waffen Gebäude Soldaten selbst machen und animieren, da diese ja auch im Stil zusammen passen müssen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (12. Jun 2007)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kaufen wird auch schwer da die meisten im Internet erhältlichen Modells zu gut, d.h. zu aufwändig sind.


Kann man schon machen. Ich habe die Modelle für Paradroidz damals in Estland eingekauft. Der war schnell fertig, günstig und qualitativ sehr gut. Ok, die hatten keine Animationen aber das nur, weil ich das nicht wollte und nicht, weil er nicht gekonnt hätte. Also kann man schon kaufen, wenn es einem das Geld wert ist. Ich habe damals 200€ für 10 nicht-animierte Modelle bezahlt. Für 500-1000 sollte man schon richtig gute Sachen bekommen können.


----------



## Xams (12. Jun 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java-Freak hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, wenn man die Modelle in Auftrag gibt, geht das natürlich. Ich meinte auch eher das Kaufen von vorgefertigten Modellen auf Seiten wie oben.


----------

